# Offshore ride



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

Looking for a ride offshore this weekend out of Freeport or Galveston as I am between boats right now. I have been fishing offshore on my fathers and my boats since the late 80's. I have my own tackle, am aware and will contribute to boat chores, and will pay my share of bait, food, and fuel. 

Thanks in advance
Eric Rasmussen
(281) 794-7967


----------

